# Holiday cheese and peparoni!



## redneck5236 (Dec 18, 2021)

Time for the annual holiday cheese smoke . I am a little late this year but should be good for Christmas Eve . Always do a cheese peparoni and cracker tray for Christmas Eve . The cheese balls I have never smoked before I ate one last week and it was so good I figured I should try smoking them . I am guessing they will be good after all everything is better smoked!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 18, 2021)

Going to be some good stuff


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 18, 2021)

Those all look great , will be real nice for the trays

  Interesting about the HeluvaGood cheese . We don't have that here that I have noticed . But they do sell their sour cream dips
3 different kinds , I love the Jalapeno Cheddar
I will have to look for the cheese, And the bacon balls





Thanks for posting this, off to the store to find this now

David


----------



## Steve H (Dec 18, 2021)

The Heluva good cheeses used to be made here in upstate NY. Very good cheese. Funny, I never thought of smoking a cheese ball. My wheels are now turning with smoking a port wine cheddar cheese ball. Smoked Asiago is amazing when shredded and put on pasta. With the pepperoni. I remove the casing before smoking. Do you do that?


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 18, 2021)

I'd be all over that Cooper brand American . I bet that's good stuff about to get better .


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 18, 2021)

Steve H said:


> The Heluva good cheeses used to be made here in upstate NY. Very good cheese. Funny, I never thought of smoking a cheese ball. My wheels are now turning with smoking a port wine cheddar cheese ball. Smoked Asiago is amazing when shredded and put on pasta. With the pepperoni. I remove the casing before smoking. Do you do that?


Yes I peel the casing off


----------



## redneck5236 (Dec 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I'd be all over that Cooper brand American . I bet that's good stuff about to get better .


Smoked cooper is extremely popular around here the white and yellow and this black pepper cooper . Really good goes on sale this time of year 5lb block was 17:49


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2021)

MMMMMmmmmm..........!!
I love Cheese & Pepperoni!!
Smoked is even better!!!
Be Back!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 18, 2021)

that’s gonna be killer for Christmas !


----------

